# Ever Notice...



## DonQ (Nov 13, 2004)

*Ever Notice.....*

A FF/Medic/EMT can never finish a sentence without using a 10-code instead of a word.

The one time you take something off your belt will be first time you need it in months.

Your relief is only late when you want to leave early.

How much work slang becomes a part of your normal conversation so non-FF/Medic/EMT's can't understand you.

You will get a BS call in your area so that another unit will have to cover the "good call"

The people with the most to say have the least experience.

The people in charge never get there because they were good field providers.


----------



## MMiz (Nov 14, 2004)

I read every single one of those thinking "Finally, someone understands me."   :lol:


----------

